# One hour hosted bar followed by 3 hours cash/credit bar



## kareng (Aug 31, 2015)

I am working on a proposal for a wedding where the client wants to host bar for one hour during cocktail hour followed by 3 hours of a cash bar (credit/debit cards).  I'm wondering how other caterers handle this.  Do you just charge the regular per person rate for one the hour??


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Going back when I did bars for catering, I charged per drink. We offered Beer, wine and well drinks. I had a sheet of paper Listing at the top of the page Beer, wine and well. The bartender just kept track and we charged accordingly.......ChefBillyB


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Do you have a liquor license? I like Chef Billy's method.  Don't forget the tip


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I can only tell you IME ...maybe something will stand out.

My contract was separate (just easier when dealing with booze taxes plus I usually stayed until "last call") and so the numbers were also my own...the caterer had permission to deal...unless it was a way strange request then I wanted to know what and why and for how long.

Included booze and beer and wine brand list to choose from.

Anything else was upcharged.

I charged per drink (like Chef said just keep a tally) for the open bar time limit (depending on how the cards fell I contracted for a small "discount" per beverage) then raised up to just under usual and customary outside prices.

So...my fee was my own as was the tip (% of total sales).

I brought my own tools and used the caterer's glasses and stems.

Ice was a job to job thing...the caterer brought a few ice chests but I sometimes had to send someone out for more if I had a thirsty crowd.

Tipped whoever was responsible for staying to "barback".

I never ever used a tip jar...but if a "guest" wanted to leave a couple bucks on my bar that was fine as well ;-)

It has been a couple of years so laws will be different and I advise fact checking with your local liquor control board.

Like re liquor and bartender's license to start.

mimi

Sorry for the book....I reread your question and gave you TMI.

Gonna leave the post up tho...maybe someone else will have a few questions and stumble across it.

m.


----------

